# Huawei Ascend G700-U10



## gigidel (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello, i buy this fon about two days and when i start for the first time work ok, but then he start to trip, block, reset, boot logo show and won't boot and somethig like that, any sugestion please?:crying:


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 22, 2013)

*Stock ROM*

Hi Guys,

I own the Huawei G700-U10 phone and i'm facing the same issue where in the phone does not boot further to the Logo. Please give me a stock/Custom ROM for the phone so i can re-flash the same. Thanks in advance


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 14, 2014)

*Stock ROM*

Hey guys.... anybody to provide us a stock rom for this model?? also, i am unable to unlock the bootloader and the website has not hosted an unlock key for this model.. anybody with ideas to unlock and root?? please help!!!


----------



## snorro80 (Jan 15, 2014)

@gigidel

Flash the phone with only the stock recovery partition using SP Flash Tool.
Got mine up and running again this way.


----------



## rahul964 (Jan 17, 2014)

snorro80 said:


> @gigidel
> 
> Flash the phone with only the stock recovery partition using SP Flash Tool.
> Got mine up and running again this way.

Click to collapse



please provide the stock revovery that u hv used to fix ur device. and also the procedure to do this.


----------



## snorro80 (Jan 17, 2014)

Use this tutorial for SP flash tool:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

Use this rom file:

https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=d83iE+Q06zNLrjCxA6IPFsUBU7794W4ZSfGPBvyhOKI=

Only flash the recovery part and nothing else.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 17, 2014)

snorro80 said:


> Use this tutorial for SP flash tool:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, this is for the Huawei G700-U10 right? do you have the stock ROM? and any information on how to unlock the bootloader?


----------



## snorro80 (Jan 17, 2014)

The mentioned ROM is the stock ROM.
Unlocking bootloader, don't know.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this tutorial to"unlock" the boot loader??

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## basitnadeem28 (Feb 4, 2014)

snorro80 said:


> Use this tutorial for SP flash tool:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much buddy  I have successfully Unbricked my G700 using this


----------



## KrimsonHart (Feb 6, 2014)

Is the Ascend G700-U00 ROM supported on U10?? or does it brick the phone?? looking at the specs, both engines seem to be alike so i have a feeling that it might be supported... never the less, its a new phone and i dont want to mess it up


----------



## abhishekpandey (Feb 12, 2014)

hi,

I have a Huawei Ascend G700-U10 phone. I rooted it and put Go Launcher and uninstalled the Huawei Home default one. Now today suddenly all google apps like gmail, hangouts and play store stopped working. Internet connection was perfect as i could open any website on my phone, so i thought of hard resetting the phone. I went to setting -> back and restore -> reset my phone -> erase everything and clicked it. Now the phone rebooted but couldn't able to sign in to gmail account. So i rebooted again and skipped the sign in part, but now as I had removed Huawei Home, i couldn't see anything on my phone except the notification bar. I had already took the backup of my all apps with Titanium Backup before resetting. Now for the third time when I rebooted it, it's stuck on the Huawei logo like bootloop(may be because I entered into recovery after resetting and cleared the cache and wiped the data & cache partition).

Now I want to get my phone back in the way it was(working fine with Go Launcher Pro and other apps and settings) How to do that? Or else if it couldn't be done then atleast guide me how to get the Huawei home screen(and default factory settings and apps which were there when I had bought the phone) back so I can go ahead and again download those apps or could restore them from the backup. Do i need to reflash something or what? Please its my humble request, kindly help me out. I'm waiting eagerly for your reply with resolution... as my phone is good for nothing in this state. Stuck on bootscreen and had already removed default Emotion UI of Huawei. Pls help.. I would be grateful to you.


----------



## Enrique XDA (Feb 20, 2014)

abhishekpandey said:


> hi,
> 
> I have a Huawei Ascend G700-U10 phone. I rooted it and put Go Launcher and uninstalled the Huawei Home default one. Now today suddenly all google apps like gmail, hangouts and play store stopped working. Internet connection was perfect as i could open any website on my phone, so i thought of hard resetting the phone. I went to setting -> back and restore -> reset my phone -> erase everything and clicked it. Now the phone rebooted but couldn't able to sign in to gmail account. So i rebooted again and skipped the sign in part, but now as I had removed Huawei Home, i couldn't see anything on my phone except the notification bar. I had already took the backup of my all apps with Titanium Backup before resetting. Now for the third time when I rebooted it, it's stuck on the Huawei logo like bootloop(may be because I entered into recovery after resetting and cleared the cache and wiped the data & cache partition).
> 
> Now I want to get my phone back in the way it was(working fine with Go Launcher Pro and other apps and settings) How to do that? Or else if it couldn't be done then atleast guide me how to get the Huawei home screen(and default factory settings and apps which were there when I had bought the phone) back so I can go ahead and again download those apps or could restore them from the backup. Do i need to reflash something or what? Please its my humble request, kindly help me out. I'm waiting eagerly for your reply with resolution... as my phone is good for nothing in this state. Stuck on bootscreen and had already removed default Emotion UI of Huawei. Pls help.. I would be grateful to you.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Maybe you can fix the issue from here, which is actually a tutorial developed here at XDA.

Regards
Enrique


----------



## talvigi (Apr 15, 2014)

*G700-u10*



Enrique XDA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe you can fix the issue from here, which is actually a tutorial developed here at XDA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Abishak that will definitely help you recovering you phone just follow the steps carefully and remember to make your PC to recognize your phone, and run the SPFtool with administrator user. Good Luck


----------



## abhishekpandey (Apr 21, 2014)

talvigi said:


> Abishak that will definitely help you recovering you phone just follow the steps carefully and remember to make your PC to recognize your phone, and run the SPFtool with administrator user. Good Luck

Click to collapse



Thanks talvigi. However I got it fixed from the service centre. But thanks a lot to both you and Enrique for taking out time to resolve my query


----------



## andy4uall (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all i bought this phone last week after exchanging my galaxy grand. I have few questions

1. When will we get Kitkat update?
2. The speaker volume is not that great. Any ways we can fix this?
3. Does this phone supports 4G?

thanks in advance to all.

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## talvigi (Apr 24, 2014)

andy4uall said:


> Hi all i bought this phone last week after exchanging my galaxy grand. I have few questions
> 
> 1. When will we get Kitkat update?
> 2. The speaker volume is not that great. Any ways we can fix this?
> ...

Click to collapse




Sorry dear, this phone does not support 4G, and for the upgrade we all including myself will have to wait till the company wakes up, while for the volume problem you can make it more loud by going in engineer mode of the phone and for that you will have to enter this code (*#*#3646633#*#*) without pranthsis in the dailer of your phone, you will get the engineering mode and from there you can up the volume of the speaker and some other things can also be done from there, but be careful this can also brick your phone if you do something wrong to it.


----------



## andy4uall (Apr 24, 2014)

talvigi said:


> Sorry dear, this phone does not support 4G, and for the upgrade we all including myself will have to wait till the company wakes up, while for the volume problem you can make it more loud by going in engineer mode of the phone and for that you will have to enter this code (*#*#3646633#*#*) without pranthsis in the dailer of your phone, you will get the engineering mode and from there you can up the volume of the speaker and some other things can also be done from there, but be careful this can also brick your phone if you do something wrong to it.

Click to collapse



Thanks dear. Will wait for the kitkat update.

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5352204 (Aug 12, 2014)

‎


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 12, 2014)

FearTheBeard said:


> guys. anyone knows is there a custom rom on KitKat for this phone? thx in advance. really need it.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there is no Kitkat ROM yet for this phone bro  sorry


----------



## gigidel (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello, i buy this fon about two days and when i start for the first time work ok, but then he start to trip, block, reset, boot logo show and won't boot and somethig like that, any sugestion please?:crying:


----------



## Deleted member 5352204 (Aug 13, 2014)

‎


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 14, 2014)

FearTheBeard said:


> thx. will there be any?

Click to collapse



I hope so too  I mean, there should be.. just gotta wait till someone ports it or port it by yourself!! I'm learning how to and if i do port it, i'll definitely post it on XDA!


----------



## mnroozbeh (Sep 10, 2014)

*G700 U10 KitKat ???*

Won't developers prepare custom KitKat for G700???!
 I'm tired of this 4.2.1 !!!!!!!


----------



## nraposo (Oct 1, 2014)

*ROM link dead*

Hi all,

This ROM link is dead. My G700-U10 is having google play and other processes error. I'd like to update/fix the ROM. Could you please update the link?

Cheers

:good:


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Mar 19, 2015)

*hope for a stable Custom rom for G700-U10*

Would love to see a custom rom for the Huawei Ascend G700-U10


----------



## eventcom (Mar 19, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> Would love to see a custom rom for the Huawei Ascend G700-U10

Click to collapse



Oh there are quite a few. There's just no true AOSP ROM due to the missing kernel sources.

My personal favorite at the moment is a Lollipop fake, smooth animations, fast, stable, battery-friendly 

Wanna have a look?















I'll give some more details if you're interested


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Mar 19, 2015)

eventcom said:


> Oh there are quite a few. There's just no true AOSP ROM due to the missing kernel sources.
> 
> My personal favorite at the moment is a Lollipop fake, smooth animations, fast, stable, battery-friendly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya i would like to know more! 
Like is everything working and stuf?
And how to get it running on the phone

Thanx, Joep


----------



## eventcom (Mar 19, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> Ya i would like to know more!
> Like is everything working and stuf?
> And how to get it running on the phone

Click to collapse



Yes, everything works (and everything is properly translated - at least I haven't spotted any leftovers yet).

There are currently around 6 or 7 custom ROMs around. Most of them are Chinese or Russian and if you don't speak Chinese or Russian (like me) it's hard work to gather any information 

I'd like to open a separate thread for this (and some general things) but I have either not much time at the moment and I'd like to collect some more information and stuff. But I guess you don't want to wait until I'm ready for that 

First of all: To flash any custom ROM you need to have a custom recovery installed - have you done this yet?


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Mar 19, 2015)

eventcom said:


> Yes, everything works (and everything is properly translated - at least I haven't spotted any leftovers yet).
> 
> There are currently around 6 or 7 custom ROMs around. Most of them are Chinese or Russian and if you don't speak Chinese or Russian (like me) it's hard work to gather any information
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i dont have that yet,
Okey so there is a rom availible that is not russian or chinese i dont speak that eighter.


----------



## eventcom (Mar 19, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> Okey so there is a rom availible that is not russian or chinese i dont speak that eighter.

Click to collapse



Haha, sorry I was just referring to the sources - the ROMs usually are either Chinese or multilingual 

Regarding the custom recovery: You know how to do this? There's a method with MtkDroidTools (the most successful) for Clockworkmod that requires flashing a customized stock firmware first (due to different partition sizes of the stock recovery and Clockworkmod).
I personally haven't been successful (most probably because I just didn't want to do a factory reset what might be required). 
Instead I've tried this method: [Q] Flashing CWM into Huawei G700-U10 (I've been hesitating doing this first as there haven't been any feedback or information - but I tried it in the end - with success).

However I'd suggest you back up everything either way 

At the point you're having a custom recovery you can do a full nandroid backup and try out any ROM you want.


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Mar 23, 2015)

eventcom said:


> Haha, sorry I was just referring to the sources - the ROMs usually are either Chinese or multilingual
> 
> Regarding the custom recovery: You know how to do this? There's a method with MtkDroidTools (the most successful) for Clockworkmod that requires flashing a customized stock firmware first (due to different partition sizes of the stock recovery and Clockworkmod).
> I personally haven't been successful (most probably because I just didn't want to do a factory reset what might be required).
> ...

Click to collapse



Okey i will have a look at it, what kind of rom do you sugest?


----------



## eventcom (Mar 25, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> Okey i will have a look at it, what kind of rom do you sugest?

Click to collapse



Like I said, there are quite a few - I personally don't like anything with the default Huawei Theme Engine (for many reasons, almost incompatible with Xposed framework, mostly ugly themes, status bar icons can only be completely modified by hacks etc.). But that's a matter of taste 

Currently there are two reliable ones (to me): The one I use myself at the moment (screenshots above) and one with anything possible taken from AOSP - but mine (the "Lollipop fake") looks cleaner and anything is properly translated and ported while the "AOSP" ROM has some leftovers or parts that remain at least English.
There are also a ported Color OS version and an Xperia port I've heard good things about - but I haven't tested those myself (yet).

Just a few little things to take care of. I wouldn't suggest to install it directly from the source without a few tweaks/preparations. 
I'm currently looking for the best way to offer a detailed guide (for a few other things like installing a custom recovery, rooting etc. as well). Just let me know when you're ready (i.e. have a custom recovery).


----------



## Hessel123 (Apr 2, 2015)

eventcom said:


> Like I said, there are quite a few - I personally don't like anything with the default Huawei Theme Engine (for many reasons, almost incompatible with Xposed framework, mostly ugly themes, status bar icons can only be completely modified by hacks etc.). But that's a matter of taste
> 
> Currently there are two reliable ones (to me): The one I use myself at the moment (screenshots above) and one with anything possible taken from AOSP - but mine (the "Lollipop fake") looks cleaner and anything is properly translated and ported while the "AOSP" ROM has some leftovers or parts that remain at least English.
> There are also a ported Color OS version and an Xperia port I've heard good things about - but I haven't tested those myself (yet).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello everyone, I have the same problem as nraposo, my playstore stopped working on my huawei g700 and now it is crashing a lot without any reason. So I thought that this might be a good moment for a custom rom, and because I have always wanted one I searched on google for some information. So I found this thread about the Huawei G700 and I read that the GK-Mod_L-AlphaRage v.3.0 beta ROM(the rom that eventcom is using) is really nice. However, when I googled it, I could only find a rom for a XOLO Q800. There were also some russian sites, but I don't speak russian so I have no idea for which phone it was. Could someone post a link to the huawei g700 version of this rom

Hessel


----------



## eventcom (Apr 2, 2015)

Hessel123 said:


> So I found this thread about the Huawei G700 and I read that the GK-Mod_L-AlphaRage v.3.0 beta ROM(the rom that eventcom is using) is really nice. However, when I googled it, I could only find a rom for a XOLO Q800. There were also some russian sites, but I don't speak russian so I have no idea for which phone it was. Could someone post a link to the huawei g700 version of this rom

Click to collapse



The G700 ROM simply doesn't have its own name.  You can see from my screenshots above that I'm using this ROM (I'm still using it as a daily driver). I still want to open a general thread for our devices (as we don't have a section here at XDA yet) and I'm waiting for a response of one of the mods.

However, you can install that ROM if you like. First of all you need to install a custom recovery (Clockworkmod or TWRP) as you can't install any custom ROMs with the stock recovery. Do you have Clockworkmod or TWRP installed? 
Look at the link I've posted above to install Clockworkmod - that's a proven method that worked for others, too (but only tested for G700-U10 - no idea about G700-00).

The link for the ROM and an explanation how to install exists in a German-only forum. I can translate evrything here if you like (as that would make the most sense to me).


----------



## Hessel123 (Apr 5, 2015)

yea, I've installed TWRP recovery. It won't be necessary to translate everything. My german isn't great, but I do understand some of it and google translate will also help alot. I think I will be able to figure out the explanation.


----------



## eventcom (Apr 5, 2015)

Hessel123 said:


> yea, I've installed TWRP recovery. It won't be necessary to translate everything. My german isn't great, but I do understand some of it and google translate will also help alot. I think I will be able to figure out the explanation.

Click to collapse



Well, I'm I'm a native German speaker and therefore I'm quite sure you'll easily miss a thing or two 
Generally spoken there haven't been any difficulties to install the ROM (I'm using it as a daily driver for a few weeks now) but there are a few things to mention: If you have a G700-U10 (like me) you'll need an U10 modem.img, else the networks won't work. The easiest way is: make a copy of the 
	
	



```
/system/etc/firmware/modem.img
```
 of your current system. 
2nd, in that ROM there's a file 
	
	



```
/system/app/Devicemanagment.apk
```
That file probably doesn't do any harm as it's not used by the system. But it generates positives when doing a securitity scan (could be false positives but doesn't matter anyway as it isn't needed by the OS) - simply delete it (either before flashing the ROM or afterwards).
Those two are the most important things. 

So, here we go. I guess you know how to do anything from within TWRP as I don't (I've always used Clockworkmod). Most things should be almost identical, though. You won't need to install Google Apps - they're included. 
There's one thing I'm not totally sure about anymore: I've probably reinstalled the Google Keyboard (formerly Android Keyboard) because the initial one has been partially in Chinese - but I'm not totally sure if this happened with this ROM or another.

Make a backup (or 2) of anything important
Download the ROM from here: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-byFAeXoLcRaXdGTUZkd3FfTU0/edit?usp=docslist_api
I'd suggest you also have a file manager on your SD card - I use ES File Explorer - as the ROM is missing one
Put the ROM file onto your SD card
Switch the phone off and boot into recovery
Wipe Data factory Reset 
Wipe Dalvik und Cache
Install ROM from SD card
Reboot
The ROM will start with errors, chinese messages and won't start a language selection
Don't worry and turn the phone off (by pulling the battery)
Boot into recovery again 
Do a factory reset again
Wipe Dalvik Cache and Cache again
Reboot 
After this procedure the usual phone setup will start and you should be able to choose your language, set up your Google account etc.

If you didn't remove the Devicemanagment.apk before flashing: Do it now.
You can also safely remove the following files (as they seem to be just the Chinese replacements for the Google apps):

```
/system/vendor/operator/app/BaiduMap.apk
/system/vendor/operator/app/guanjichongqi.apk
/system/vendor/operator/app/tadu.apk
/system/vendor/operator/app/wandoujia-u7_4.18.1.apk
/system/vendor/operator/app/ZAKER_Phone_4.4.3_580.apk
/system/vendor/operator/app/zmappstore.apk
```
I've also deleted the following apps (decide yourself if you need them)

```
/system/app/baiduappsearch.apk
/system/app/iFlyIME.apk
/system/app/MtkTweak6589T.apk
/system/app/SimpleSleep.apk
```
And those as well as I either have better replacements or don't need them

```
/system/app/Browser.apk
/system/app/Email.apk
/system/app/NoteBook.apk
```

That's all. Let me know how it went. 
Oh and if you really want to have a look into the German thread - it's located here: Rom Fake 5.0 - Android-Hilfe.de but you should be aware of that there are two ROMs discussed in the thread and a lot of unrelated stuff as well.


----------



## fedebyes (Apr 7, 2015)

@eventcom really love you, today i've discovered that this phone is no so bad!  Custom ROM exists! 
This phone rebooted so many times, alone, without reasons :silly: (OT: exists a log to read what appened?)
So now I will give him a second chance and maybe with a fake Lollipop! 
Thanks.:good:


----------



## eventcom (Apr 8, 2015)

fedebyes said:


> This phone rebooted so many times, alone, without reasons :silly: (OT: exists a log to read what appened?)

Click to collapse



The problem with random reboots is that you can't use a logging app - and system logs won't be hepful as well as everytime the phone reboots the logging data is lost.
The only thing I can think of would be to log this live with ADB. But this would need to have the phone connected to a PC via ADB and wait until the reboot happens (and no, I have no experience with this method).
The most helpful solution regarding random reboots is definitely a custom recovery. It will solve 75% of all random reboot problems to do a nandroid backup, wipe all partitions and restore the backup afterwards.


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Apr 28, 2015)

waar ik eigenlijk naar op zoek ben is een android 4.4 of 5.0 / 5.1 rom (update)

Hoorde dat het al mensen was gelukt om een MTK6589 te poorten  enzo, hoe kan het dat het voor de G700 nog niet gedaan / gelukt is?


----------



## eventcom (Apr 28, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> waar ik eigenlijk naar op zoek ben is een android 4.4 of 5.0 / 5.1 rom (update)
> 
> Hoorde dat het al mensen was gelukt om een MTK6589 te poorten  enzo, hoe kan het dat het voor de G700 nog niet gedaan / gelukt is?

Click to collapse



Although I understand everything (and can speak a little Dutch, too) I'll stay with English as I'm either not good enough with grammar and writing and the forum rules require English 

Yes there's even an official CM Kitkat version for a WIKO device and that ROM can be installed on the G700. It will boot but a lot of (essential) stuff doesn't work.
The problem is: While Mediatek has released the sources for the chipset, Huawei still doesn't provide the kernel sources. In other words: You can compile a ROM from sources for our device but too many hardware specifications/"adapters" are missing to make this successful.

I've also heard about one or two successful attempts to "port" this ROM onto other devices - but I'm pretty sure that's still hackerish and buggy and anything else but a "solution".

To make that long story short: Don't expect to much. While our device would be capable of 4.4 or Lollipop I don't see this. Huawei went forward with quite a few newer devices. They've released the sources for the P6 - but that has been sold much better (quantity) and it doesn't have a Mediatek chipset.


----------



## gigidel (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello, i buy this fon about two days and when i start for the first time work ok, but then he start to trip, block, reset, boot logo show and won't boot and somethig like that, any sugestion please?:crying:


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Apr 28, 2015)

eventcom said:


> Although I understand everything (and can speak a little Dutch, too) I'll stay with English as I'm either not good enough with grammar and writing and the forum rules require English
> 
> Yes there's even an official CM Kitkat version for a WIKO device and that ROM can be installed on the G700. It will boot but a lot of (essential) stuff doesn't work.
> The problem is: While Mediatek has released the sources for the chipset, Huawei still doesn't provide the kernel sources. In other words: You can compile a ROM from sources for our device but too many hardware specifications/"adapters" are missing to make this successful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx for the explaining!

So it is because huawei hasn't given the Kernel sources.... To bad huawei doesn't give that.

Well if something comes up pleace let me know


----------



## fedebyes (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok CWM installed thanks this guide  
Now I'm backing up all and I will install the fake Lollipop rom, if it doesn't work good what are the alternatives? 
Is this ROM the best? Why there are no guides (excerpt this) for this rom on our smartphones?


----------



## navroza (Apr 29, 2015)

Best lp themed rom: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=494027&st=9480#entry35758823


----------



## kyucosta (Apr 29, 2015)

eventcom mate can u please give more details about install the recovery and provide more pics about the rom please. i try to install the recovery but gives error all the time, and u have a modem.img to flash or i just need to replace my backup for the one on this rom after install with root explorer? and by the way this rom come with portuguese language? i have the U10. maybe u can post a easy step by step?


----------



## navroza (May 2, 2015)

FINALLY Kitkat on G700 
https://mega.co.nz/#!qQxWVYDT!AxKsmSib_T3RXVPixKY5TFbG4BSRd8AbOGEzPJVIUf0
ATTENTION: Nothing works even touchscreen


----------



## kyucosta (May 2, 2015)

Nothing works?? Didnt catch the ideia... Rom boots?

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

I flashed the rom 5.0 fake and the xperiaz2 and the colorOS on all i need to flash the u10 modem using twrp... All working well the xperia have some glitchs on swap bt screens... A keep for me is the fake 5.0 minimal and clean.

Dont share here bcoz all of them has warez in it.. Just google it...


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (May 4, 2015)

What is that?

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fleed_12 (May 8, 2015)

*thanks*



eventcom said:


> Well, I'm I'm a native German speaker and therefore I'm quite sure you'll easily miss a thing or two
> Generally spoken there haven't been any difficulties to install the ROM (I'm using it as a daily driver for a few weeks now) but there are a few things to mention: If you have a G700-U10 (like me) you'll need an U10 modem.img, else the networks won't work. The easiest way is: make a copy of the
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks for this. i've ported different lollipop themed rom from other unit but still get bugs.and then this one is really cool.i thought theres no development for our unit. still im waiting if someone will make kitkat upgrade.


----------



## fedebyes (May 10, 2015)

Installed it and works perfectly, no crash, no reboot, perfect ui!
Also xposed work!

Only two little bug 
-the second page of notification (when swipe down 2 times on notification bar) is difficoult to swipe up but our huawei have a different page for it so it's not a problem don't use it
-On dialer there are russian letter above latin letter


There is a way to change lockscreen or dialer/contacts apk with the original of android AOSP?? lLollipop themed naturally


----------



## fedebyes (May 19, 2015)

@eventcom have you problem with WiFi tethering? 
WiFi work but WiFi tethering says "activating" but nothing..  You know which file is responsabile? 
And also there is a way to add support for Google emoji in system/fonts?


----------



## navroza (May 23, 2015)

kyucosta said:


> Nothing works?? Didnt catch the ideia... Rom boots?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes rom boots.

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




eventcom said:


> Although I understand everything (and can speak a little Dutch, too) I'll stay with English as I'm either not good enough with grammar and writing and the forum rules require English
> 
> Yes there's even an official CM Kitkat version for a WIKO device and that ROM can be installed on the G700. It will boot but a lot of (essential) stuff doesn't work.
> The problem is: While Mediatek has released the sources for the chipset, Huawei still doesn't provide the kernel sources. In other words: You can compile a ROM from sources for our device but too many hardware specifications/"adapters" are missing to make this successful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you fix touchscreen at cm11? Just modified jiayu 3gs cm11(port from wiko) and it booted up. cm12 boots up also :highfive: but same problem there.


----------



## fleed_12 (Jun 12, 2015)

can you give me link of the cm11 your referring to..i will try if it really boot up


----------



## hajj_3 (Oct 21, 2015)

Huawei seem to have released the kernel sourcecode for the G700, not sure if it was already released or not: http://consumer.huawei.com/en/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=55523


----------



## eventcom (Oct 21, 2015)

hajj_3 said:


> Huawei seem to have released the kernel sourcecode for the G700, not sure if it was already released or not: http://consumer.huawei.com/en/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=55523

Click to collapse



Yep, a few weeks ago. I don't know of any active development at the moment - this probably came too late to gain much of interest from developers (as Huawei released quite a few new models in the meantime and the user base for the G700 shrunk more and more over the past months).

Due to the fact that there's no central place for this device @ XDA it's always a lot of work to keep up with news. Some experienced developers are needed to do anything useful with the sources (like porting CM or any other Kitkat or Lollipop ROM onto the G700) - that's the problem. This is far above porting ROMs of the same Android version from one device to another - or to mod some themes/re-compile some apps.

Hopefully someone is willing to use this as a learning project.


----------



## kngharv (Nov 1, 2015)

So, has anyone managed to get at least Android/4.3.x working on his phone?   I have a relatively stable, close-to-AOSP ROM I downloaded from needrom.com.  Aside from the fact that I*erased IMEI during the flashing process, everything works GREAT.   I would VERY*like to see if I*can upgrade to 4.3.x so I*can get my Android Wear working with this phone.   So, anyone who managed to get 4.3.x or above installed, please let us know.


----------



## dinoware (Jan 28, 2016)

Official Kernel realese , please developeres help us out tu have a decent version of android for this device


----------



## dinoware (Feb 26, 2016)

anyone?
thanks


----------



## aamirawan (Mar 12, 2016)

sir mt ascend g700 u10 
is not picking any rom
plz tell me what to do...
reply on
[email protected]


----------



## nahagliiv (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi everyone
I have a Huawei G700-U10 with Android 4.2.1
and would like to put Android 5.0
Can anyone give me a hand


----------



## eventcom (Aug 22, 2016)

nahagliiv said:


> Hi everyone
> I have a Huawei G700-U10 with Android 4.2.1
> and would like to put Android 5.0
> Can anyone give me a hand

Click to collapse



Sorry to say but there isn't an Android 5 ROM for the G700, yet (and I don't expect this to happen any time soon, Kitkat took already years).


----------



## gigidel (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello, i buy this fon about two days and when i start for the first time work ok, but then he start to trip, block, reset, boot logo show and won't boot and somethig like that, any sugestion please?:crying:


----------



## modsupremo (Oct 4, 2016)

I own a Huawei Ascend G700-U10. I was wondering if there is a way to update to the latest Android 7 OS. Thanks and God bless!


----------



## eventcom (Oct 8, 2016)

modsupremo said:


> I own a Huawei Ascend G700-U10. I was wondering if there is a way to update to the latest Android 7 OS. Thanks and God bless!

Click to collapse



As of my knowledge the ROM with the highest Android version running on the G700 is Android 4.4.4 and it took ages to come there. So no, even Android 5 seems not to be possible soon. And from experience I'd say lollipop probably some day in the future but marshmallow or nougat probably never. Sorry.


----------



## Hammad Nazir (Dec 20, 2016)

Hay guys. I need help with Huawei Ascend G700-U10. I flashed it with sp flash tool it gives an error and no longer booting up or flashing. Just constantly vibrating upon connection or powering own. Any solution. Very urgent needed.


----------



## actp888 (Feb 13, 2017)

eventcom said:


> As of my knowledge the ROM with the highest Android version running on the G700 is Android 4.4.4 and it took ages to come there. So no, even Android 5 seems not to be possible soon. And from experience I'd say lollipop probably some day in the future but marshmallow or nougat probably never. Sorry.

Click to collapse



How did you get the Android 4.4.4 update? I'm still on the original Version (4.2.1).


----------



## eventcom (Feb 13, 2017)

actp888 said:


> How did you get the Android 4.4.4 update? I'm still on the original Version (4.2.1).

Click to collapse



That's only possible by rooting and installing a custom recovery and a custom ROM - no Huawei updates anymore.

If you have some experience with root and custom ROMs (or searching information here @ XDA) you might want to use one of my posts here as a starting point

Unfortunately I have not much time at the moment to help with more than that - besides - if you're looking for a custom recovery: There's a quick &easy method I stumbled across some time ago (pls note that I installed Clockwordmod recovery with this method and from there, so this works for me but I can't give any support as the author seems to be anonymous and I don't know any more than the info there).

Let me know if you're getting stuck - but bear with me as I'm short on time at the moment.


----------



## sinamcr7 (Dec 15, 2017)

eventcom said:


> Let me know if you're getting stuck - but bear with me as I'm short on time at the moment.

Click to collapse



Hi
Thanks for this rom,but after i installed it my phone just detected one of two simcards and long pressing menu key doesn't do anything,also i couldn't mount sd card using cable in usb storage mode


----------



## cybercoder (Mar 2, 2018)

I use AOSP 4.4.4 on this device about 2 years. There's to essential problem:
1) Battery drawn
2) I can't access to internal phone storage drive and can't set permissions. I tried all ways but there's no success.

I saw a video on youtube which said can upgrade g700-u10 to latest android Noughat, but there's no rom file, just talk!


----------

